# Were the Kings the worst team in the Western Conference Playoffs?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Seriously, could this team have beaten any of the other W. Conference Teams in a 7 games series? They were just a mediocre, inconsistent team.

I guess that is why I am not really fretting after this loss. Last year, after Webber missed that 3 vs. the T-Wolves, I wanted to jump out of a tall building, but now I ****ing hyped about the coming offseason.

Now I am rambling and sleep deprived, laterz


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I think we could beat Memphis maybe. But I'm the same as you. Last year, after we looked so good and then fell apart, I was borderline psychotic, but this year, since (as much as I love him) we don't have Webber's contract anymore, I feel like we have enough of a future to veiw this as a retooling year.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

they picked up three forwards for CWebb: an inside scorer, a post defender and an energy player. But, not a passer and with Vlade gone and Miller hurt, that was what they needed


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Seriously, could this team have beaten any of the other W. Conference Teams in a 7 games series? They were just a mediocre, inconsistent team.
> 
> I guess that is why I am not really fretting after this loss. Last year, after Webber missed that 3 vs. the T-Wolves, I wanted to jump out of a tall building, but now I ****ing hyped about the coming offseason.
> 
> Now I am rambling and sleep deprived, laterz


That's true with me too. It hurt about couple minutes and now I'm allright. :laugh:

I can't wait till we hear news on trades and stuff like that. :banana:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

No, we were better than Memphis.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> No, we were better than Memphis.


But they could have beat us with their defense.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Unfortunately I would have to say we we might have been the worst team. I'm usually always depressed after we get knocked out, but this year I was pissed off for like 10 mins then I was cool. I think we are living in a fantasy world if we expect this team to fully fullfill all there needs next year, but who knows, we have petrie.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I think we could beat Memphis maybe. But I'm the same as you. Last year, after we looked so good and then fell apart, I was borderline psychotic, but this year, since (as much as I love him) we don't have Webber's contract anymore, I feel like we have enough of a future to veiw this as a retooling year.


I agree. I also think we probably could have beaten Memphis. But I think Grizz may have won at least some meaning the game could have gone to 7. If Kings have homecourt, they'll win the series, IMO. I think if we were 5th seed and faced Mavs, we probably would have been swept or just like Sonics, only won 1 game. :brokenhea


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I agree. I also think we probably could have beaten Memphis. But I think Grizz may have won at least some meaning the game could have gone to 7. If Kings have homecourt, they'll win the series, IMO. I think if we were 5th seed and faced Mavs, we probably would have been swept or just like Sonics, only won 1 game. :brokenhea


I feel good now that we didn't face the Mavs. :laugh:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I feel good now that we didn't face the Mavs. :laugh:


Aww, are you sure about that?  Still not going to tell the secret huh? :sigh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Aww, are you sure about that?  Still not going to tell the secret huh? :sigh:


We were going to play a game between our two forums. :laugh:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah, Sac-town was the worst team in the Western Conference playoffs.

Only reason they could beat Memphis is due to the locker room issues, which I feel affected them during the Phoenix series.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Yeah, Sac-town was the worst team in the Western Conference playoffs.
> 
> Only reason they could beat Memphis is due to the locker room issues, which I feel affected them during the Phoenix series.


But even with them having those problems it still might have gone to 7 games.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> But even with them having those problems it still might have gone to 7 games.


I don't know...the way the Kings were rebounding in the series vs. Seattle...it wouldn't be a sweep. I'll say that much.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

bruindre said:


> I don't know...the way the Kings were rebounding in the series vs. Seattle...it wouldn't be a sweep. I'll say that much.


The way we were rebounding even if we played some college team it wasn't a guarantee that we would win. :nonono:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We were going to play a game between our two forums. :laugh:


That would have been fun. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> That would have been fun. :laugh:


It wouldn't have been good for us if we lost. :sad:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Jason Williams team now actually kinda making the Kings fans a little nervous? Man, makes me nostalgic for the old days when J-Will and C-Webb used to light it up. Too bad that show isn't playing anymore.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

jpk said:


> Jason Williams team now actually kinda making the Kings fans a little nervous? Man, makes me nostalgic for the old days when J-Will and C-Webb used to light it up. Too bad that show isn't playing anymore.


That was one hell of a team. :yes:

Wish it could have stayed like that. Oh well.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No. At least they didn't get swept away. They at least got one. Grizz were messed up from the start.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

jpk said:


> Jason Williams team now actually kinda making the Kings fans a little nervous? Man, makes me nostalgic for the old days when J-Will and C-Webb used to light it up. Too bad that show isn't playing anymore.


 i know. ever since jordan retired, that was the most fun i had watching basketball. i wish i had a time machine to go back in time to 1999 and just relive the ride all the way till feb. of 2005 cause thats when the magic ended


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://slamonline.com/magazine/inyourface/CwebbJwill77/


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

The Grizzlies did get swept but they weren't blown out. Some of those games were pretty close. I could see the Grizz and Kings from this year going 7 games if they played in a series. 

PS - The Kings have just fallen apart from what they were a few years ago. They traded away Webber, Vlade, Christie, and those were important parts of the team who don't seem to be fitting in with their new ones. I'm gonna miss the Lakers/Kings rivalry.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Franco 5 said:


> PS - The Kings have just fallen apart from what they were a few years ago. They traded away Webber, Vlade, Christie, and those were important parts of the team who don't seem to be fitting in with their new ones. I'm gonna miss the Lakers/Kings rivalry.


Yeah, I'm going to miss those Lakers/Kings rivalry too.

Btw, Vlade didn't get traded. He left for more money as FA. IMO, if Vlade wouldn't have left, we will be seeing at least this past season (2005) the Vlade-Webb-Doug core for probably one last time. I think Vlade was one of the main reason why Petrie decided to trade Doug and Webb.


----------

